# Newly Aquaired Rb Fry



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just got some pennie sized RB fry and was wondering how to stop them from making their fellow fry into lunch. Just had one lose an eye during the trip back to my house. Im currently feeding them a few Hikari sinking carnivore pellets and they are devouring it within a minute. After I feed them they still seem to be hungry as they chase the smaller ones around and bite their faces. I feed them enough til their bellies are completly round, is there anyway to stop them from carrying on with this type of behaviour? I was talking to the guy who got them for me and he said the store shouldn't have been loading the babies tank with guppies because it makes them more agerssive towards each other. Any suggestions would be great, thanks in advance.







I will also post some pics up really soon. I'll also be posting the pics of the "altuvie" Iam getting next week.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They are very canabalistic when they're young, all you can do is keep the temp at 77, keep them well fed 2-3 times a day and hope for the best.

What sized tank are they in?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> They are very canabalistic when they're young, all you can do is keep the temp at 77, keep them well fed 2-3 times a day and hope for the best.
> 
> What sized tank are they in?


6 penny sized RBs in my old 15gallon.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Put them in a bigger tank


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Put them in a bigger tank


 I gave my old 35 to my newphew for his gold fish, but I can go buy a new one, probally get a 75 gal for these little guys then.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i feed 3 times a day myself and have a autofeeder drop some food at 12 am and pm and have little damage.a bigger tank will help than you dont have to change them out later.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i had six at the same size in a 55 and only lost 1

though one of my 5 turned out to be a Mac


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> i had six at the same size in a 55 and only lost 1
> 
> though one of my 5 turned out to be a Mac


thats pretty cool, Too bad for me though mine are all 100% red bellies. I've been told all the red bellies the store gets are shipped from Hong Kong, Funny thing is the owner of the fish farm (no relation) is named Jackey Chan. Supposely they might be baby super reds as I was told. I will wait and see once they get 2 inches.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They are not super reds.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Put them in a bigger tank


 I gave my old 35 to my newphew for his gold fish, but I can go buy a new one, probally get a 75 gal for these little guys then.
[/quote]
If theyr really penny sized i think a 15 gal is fine, just make sure your feeding them 2-3 times a day and temp around 77-80


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lookin' forward to seein' pics of the altuvei.
I loved mine... was my alltime favorite Serra.

From where are you getting it?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Lookin' forward to seein' pics of the altuvei.
> I loved mine... was my alltime favorite Serra.
> 
> From where are you getting it?


I think its a Alutvei from the features like the high back and red-orange throat, it it could also be a purple sanchezi. As for where Iam getting it, I was offered it by a individual who lives in my area about 20 minutes away. Heres a link of the vid, hope you can help me positivly ID this piranha, I also posted a thread for a while back titled: "Getting this rhom?" or some thing along those lines. 
The vid is titled black diamond. The piranha in the vid was 4.5" at the time the video was filmed as I was told.


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

I originally had 9 penny sized RB's in a 29g tank (they're going into a 75g tank Saturday) now I have 7 quarter size RB's. The 2 smallest ones were eaten whole the only remains being a tiny chunk of ones head. I feed them 3 times a day and I put guppies in the tank for them. I honestly think overcrowding makes them much more likely to eat eachother to make more room with the smallest and weakest going first.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

warpet said:


> I originally had 9 penny sized RB's in a 29g tank (they're going into a 75g tank Saturday) now I have 7 quarter size RB's. The 2 smallest ones were eaten whole the only remains being a tiny chunk of ones head. I feed them 3 times a day and I put guppies in the tank for them. I honestly think overcrowding makes them much more likely to eat eachother to make more room with the smallest and weakest going first.


as a fellow baby red keeper, dont feed guppies til they are a bit older around th size of 3". The more guppies you feed the more the babies will kill eachother because they will be more aggressive towards eachother. At the store all they were feeding them was guppies and they destroyed eachothers fins, now that I switched them to pellets they havent touched eachother yet. It has been one week and the baby shoal is a cohabing well with no fighting, I'll wait a few more weeks to see what happens.


----------

